
How America Lost Its Mind - desertjedi
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/how-america-lost-its-mind/534231/?single_page=true
======
euroclydon
That was a lengthy essay, but it had a lot of ground to cover.

The basic premise is that the U.S., three hundred million people, is on
average less empirical and rational than the remaining 600 million citizens of
_The West_.

------
cmurf
Denialism is the ideology of the day.

